# Happy Holidays, Folks! Merry Christmas.



## CreekWalker (Dec 24, 2016)

Wishing all diggers and bottle collectors, a great Holiday season, and great digging and excavated glass prizes in the coming year. Merry Christmas, Rick.


----------



## TROG (Dec 25, 2016)

All the best for a great Christmas and festive season from sunny South Australia

Cheers David


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas. LEON.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!   Kevin


----------

